

Any ways to increase the chances of winning projects on freelancer sites? - garysvpa

Hi,<p>We are a start up looking for some beta customers, to help us test and fine tune our service delivery solution, and to assist us in this quest we are about to start bidding on a few projects on several freelancer sites (namely, Freelancer, Elance, Odesk and Guru).<p>We thought it might be a good idea to ask if any forum members know of any ways to increase the chances of winning projects on freelance sites such as these?<p>Any tips or advice would be well received.<p>Kind Regards,<p>Gary
======
saluki
You'll need to bid really low and over deliver on your initial projects to
build up good feedback . . . it's tough getting projects if you don't have at
least a few 5 star reviews.

Write a custom proposal tailored to the client and their project . . . outline
similar work, suggestions to make the project a success . . . or improve on
what they have in mind . . .

If it's something simple think about setting up a quick mock up, sample or
demo.

Most importantly try to connect with them, get them to message you, ask them a
couple smart questions that will most likely get them to message with you.
Once you are messaging with them you can answer questions they might have,
follow up with them, point them to demos/samples. Once you're communicating
with them you have a good chance of winning the project.

Consider creating a video to link to in your proposal that outlines who you
are, how you work, and your thoughts on their project and related experience.

The online sites are dominated by low fee offshore guys so you could tout your
location, if you are not in that location and that all work is done by in
house. Some US clients prefer US based . . . buy american, more secure, first
language, etc.

I know this is only 'beta customers' but you need to focus on developing your
own clients . . . your fees will be 2x to 4x vs. the typical work you find on
the job boards and clients will be better too. (typically speaking, you will
get nice gigs and clients occasionally, but the avg. is lower fees and lower
quality clients).

Plus the rating system is super important for getting work and occasionally
you'll get a client who either rates you 1 star because they are unhappy with
your work or something totally unrelated to the project or they just don't
understand the importance of 5 stars and rate you at 3 or 4 even if you do a
great job. So that's a constant worry/battle to keep as close to 5 stars as
possible.

If you haven't already . . . read everything you can from Patio11 and Brennan
Dunn . . .and check out their podcasts.

Lots of good info on getting quality clients and doubling your freelancing
rate . . .

Good luck . . .

